# MBTI stereotypes - analogies and associations



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

_I created a compilation of stereotypical MBTI analogies and associations. Do you want to add something?

__*

*_
*ESTP*
Names: Entrepreneur, Doer, Promoter, Negotiator, Persuader, energetic Doer
Color: Red
Gemstone: Ruby
Zodiac: Aries (with Sagittarius influence)
Enneagram: 378 (Mover-Shaker); 137 (Systems Builder)
Temperament: Choleric-Sanguine
Philosophy: Reductionist Phenomenology
Animals: Peacock, Cheetah
Superpower: Superspeed
Mythological Creature: Minotaur
Hogwarts: Slytherpuff*ESTJ*
Names: Director, Executive, Stabilizer, Supervisor, Policeman, determined Realist
Color: Grey
Gemstone: Diamond
Zodiac: Capricorn
Enneagram: 368 (Justice Fighter)
Temperament: Choleric-Melancholic
Philosophy: Empirical Utilitarianism
Animals: Hippo, German Shepherd
Superpower: Gravity Control
Mythological Creature: Centaur
Hogwarts: Slytherdor*ESFP*
Names: Entertainer, Performer, Actor, Moderator, Peacemaker, laid-back Doer
Color: Orange
Gemstone: Carnelian
Zodiac: Leo
Enneagram: 279 (Peacemaker), 278 (Free Spirit)
Temperament: pure Sanguine
Philosophy: Holistic Phenomenology
Animals: Paradise Bird, Seal
Superpower: Shapeshifter
Mythological Creature: Satyr
Hogwarts: Gryffinpuff*ESFJ*
Names: Host, Patron, Provider, Harmonizer, Supporter, social Realist
Color: Pink
Gemstone: Rose Quartz
Zodiac: Taurus
Enneagram: 126 (Supporter), 268 (Rescuer)
Temperament: Sanguine-Melancholic
Philosophy: Empirical Eudaimonia
Animals: Horse, Retriever
Superpower: Healing
Mythological Creature: Genie
Hogwarts: Gryffindor*ISTP*
Names: Virtuoso, Mechanic, Artisan, Craftsman, Specialist, individualistic Doer
Color: Brown
Gemstone: Tiger Eye
Zodiac: Virgo (with Taurus influence)
Enneagram: 379 (Ambassador), 258 (Strategist)
Temperament: Melancholic-Sanguine
Philosophy: Empirical Rationalism
Animals: Cat, Badger
Superpower: Superstrength
Mythological Creature: Gargoyle
Hogwarts: Gryfferin*ISTJ*
Names: Logistican, Duty Fulfiller, Inspector, Perfectionist, Administrator, reliable Realist
Color: Green
Gemstone: Emerald
Zodiac: Virgo (with Capricorn influence)
Enneagram: 136 (Taskmaster)
Temperament: Melancholic
Philosophy: Reductionist Conservativism
Animals: Beaver, Bee
Superpower: Earth
Mythological Creature: Gryffin
Hogwarts: Ravendor*ISFP*
Names: Adventurer, Artist, Composer, Muse, Gourmet, sensitive Doer
Color: Pastel Green
Gemstone: Peridot
Zodiac: Libra (with Gemini influence)
Enneagram: 469 (Seeker), 369 (Mediator)
Temperament: Phlegmatic-Sanguine
Philosophy: Empirical Ethicalism
Animals: Butterfly, Sloth
Superpower: Transformation
Mythological Creature: Dryad
Hogwarts: Hufflepuff*ISFJ*
Names: Defender, Nurturer, Guardian, Protector, Keeper, good-natured Realist
Color: White
Gemstone: Pearl
Zodiac: Cancer
Enneagram: 269 (Good Samaritan)
Temperament: Phlegmatic-Melancholy
Philosophy: Reductionist Conservativism
Animals: Deer, Duck
Superpower: Water
Mythological Creature: Pegasus
Hogwarts: Huffledor*ENTP*
Names: Debater, Visionary, Inventor, Improviser, Innovator, groundbreaking Thinker
Color: Yellow
Gemstone: Citrin
Zodiac: Gemini
Enneagram: 478 (Messenger)
Temperament: Sanguine-Choleric
Philosophy: Reductionist Experimentalism
Animals: Parrot, Chimpanzee
Superpower: Air
Mythological Creature: Harpy
Hogwarts: Slytherclaw*ENTJ*
Names: Commander, Manager, Chief, Captain, Fieldmarshall, dynamic Thinker
Color: Dark Red
Gemstone: Garnet
Zodiac: Aries (with Leo influence)
Enneagram: 358 (Solution Master), 468 (Truth Teller)
Temperament: Choleric
Philosophy: Intuitive Utilitarianism
Animals: Orca, Lion
Superpower: Fire
Mythological Creature: Dragon
Hogwarts: Slytherin*ENFP*
Names: Comedian, Inspirer, Champion, Stimulator, Messenger, spontaneous Idealist
Color: Indigo
Gemstone: Lapis Lazuli
Zodiac: Sagittarius
Enneagram: 479 (Gentle Spirit), 147 (Visionary)
Temperament: Sanguine-Phlegmatic
Philosophy: Holistic Experimentalism
Animals: Dolphin, Orang Utan
Superpower: Lightning
Mythological Creature: Phoenix
Hogwarts: Hufflerin*ENFJ*
Names: Protagonist, Teacher, Giver, Leader, Coach, engaged Idealist
Color: Teal
Gemstone: Turquoise
Zodiac: Libra (with Aquarius influence)
Enneagram: 127 (Teacher), 125 (Mentor)
Temperament: Choleric-Phlegmatic
Philosophy: Intuitive Eudaimonia
Animals: Elephant, Wolf
Superpower: Mindcontrol
Mythological Creature: Kitsune
Hogwarts: Gryffinclaw*INTP*
Names: Logistican, Thinker, Architect, Theorizer, Ingenieur, analytical Thinker
Color: Blue
Gemstone: Sapphire
Zodiac: Aquarius
Enneagram: 359 (Thinker), 259 (Problem Solver)
Temperament: Phlegmatic-Choleric
Philosophy: Intuitive Rationalism
Animals: Owl, Panther
Superpower: Ice
Mythological Creature: Sphinx
Hogwarts: Ravenclaw*INTJ
*Names: Architect, Scholar, Mastermind, Strategist, Researcher, independent Thinker
Color: Black
Gemstone: Hematite
Zodiac: Scorpio
Enneagram: 135 (Technical Expert), 458 (Scholar)
Temperament: Melancholic-Choleric
Philosophy: Reductionist Idealism
Animals: Octopus, Eagle
Superpower: Necromancy
Mythological Creature: Vampire
Hogwarts: Raverin*INFP
*Names: Mediator, Idealist, Heeler, Dreamer, Contemplative, dreamy Idealist
Color: Pastel Blue
Gemstone: Aquamarine
Zodiac: Pisces (with Cancer influence)
Enneagram: 459 (Contemplative)
Temperament: Phlegmatic
Philosophy: Intuitive Ethicalism
Animals: Humpback Whale, Koala
Superpower: Regeneration
Mythological Creature: Unicorn
Hogwarts: Huffleclaw*INFJ
*Names: Advocate, Protector, Reformer, Counselor, Psychologist, harmony-seeking Idealist
Color: Purple
Gemstone: Amethyst
Zodiac: Pisces (with Scorpio influence)
Enneagram: 146 (Philosopher), 145 (Researcher)
Temperament: Melancholic-Phlegmatic
Philosophy: Holistic Idealism
Animals: Red Panda, Lynx
Superpower: Mindreading
Mythological Creature: Mermaid
Hogwarts: Ravenpuff


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

esfj matches me the most
i love pink and im Gryffindor - although surprised you didn't put hufflepuff lol
also taurus.. aren't they supposed to be stubborn? i would have thought something sensitive like cancer


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> esfj matches me the most
> i love pink and im Gryffindor - although surprised you didn't put hufflepuff lol
> also taurus.. aren't they supposed to be stubborn? i would have thought something sensitive like cancer


I feel like Cancer is definitely ISFJ - I would have gone with Libra for ESFJ - aren't they all about creating beauty and harmony?

I'm just happy you got the retriever in there! :wink:


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

For ESTJ and ENTJ philosophy, did you mean "utilitarianism?"


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Yu Narukami said:


> For ESTJ and ENTJ philosophy, did you mean "utilitarianism?"


Yes, you're right. I'm german and we say Utilitarismus  I'll change it.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

ENFJ and INFJ describes me pretty much the best.


----------

